# manually bleeding a clutch. won't pump.



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

so i just replaced the clutch master cylinder on my brother's 20th anni. i put about 6oz of brake fluid through while bleeding the clutch (manually). i tried to pump it, but it won't go back up.
am i doing anything wrong? do i need to put more fluid through?
i found the bleeder screw. i loosen it, push the clutch pedal in, tighten the screw, pull the pedal out and repeat the same over and over while toping off the brake fluid reservoir.
i thought after a wile, the clutch should pump, but it doesn't.
any ideas?


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure your going to need vag com to cycle the pump. vag com forum will be helpful.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

the pump?
well by pumping the clutch i meant i push the pedal in and pull it out by hand. i believe pressure should build up.
edit:
hm... i put some more fluid through and i think i feel some pressure at the bottom of the pedal travel. so i'll probably have to run to napa again soon for some more DOT4


_Modified by acincys at 4:18 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

it takes a long time to do it that way.. the first time i did the job manually it took me like 2 hours to bleed... i would go to ecs tuning and get the pressure bleeder.. with that it only takes like 15 to 20 min


----------



## streetglide24 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: manually bleeding a clutch. won't pump. (acincys)*

I just replaced my clutch a few months ago. The first couple of times you need to pull the pedal out by hand. Pump the pedal 10-12 times hold pedal in and crack open the bleeder. Close and repeat a few times. The pedal will gradually come back.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (20thAEGti1009)*

When I installed the O2M into my MK III I bled mine like this:

Fill up brake fluid reservoir, undo clutch line from master cylinder to slave cylinder at the coupling that connects the line to the transmission. When I saw fluid coming out of the end of the line I reinstalled the line and circlip on the coupler, filled, then capped the brake fluid reservoir. I pumped the pedal until I got "some" resistance, then went to the bleed valve on the connector, opened the valve using a 9mm deep well socket, pushed the pedal to the floor _gently_, shut the valve, then pumped it up some more, until I got good pressure in the line/on the pedal. Took me about 30 minutes to get it done by myself... 

Mike


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

sweet! thanks for the tips everyone. now i got somebody else home to help me, so back to work. shouldn't take long now...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (acincys)*

my .02C here:
i did mine like this.... i took a piece of clear tubing that fit snug over the bleeder screw. run the clear line back into the brake reservoir, making sure the end is BELOW the level of fluid.
crack the bleeder screw, and pump away until you see no more air bubbles. close bleeder, grab a rag to catch extra fluid, you're done. simple.








this gets the air out of the system.... just like brakes.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

damn that makes so much sense... no loss of fluid either!
well i'm done now, it all works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I am about to bleed my whole brake system and I guess the clutch system too since it probably has never been done. I am installing GLI calipers, and replacing the fluid with some ATE Racing Fluid. Do I install the brakes and bleed those lines first, then come back and bleed the clutch? Or is it the otherway around. Never done a bleed job, so all advice is welcomed. Sorry to thread jack


----------



## KSEngaged (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Cleat tube from slave to brake cylinder!? Why didn't I think of this







... genius. I'm using this tip next time around.

I did mine manually and didn't take long... about 15 min, but with all the mess and brake fluid squirting in the engine bay, I hate that.


_Modified by KSEngaged at 5:51 AM 5-17-2008_


----------



## matek (Nov 23, 2012)

*wheres the bleedscrew?*

just reagistered...got a 95 jetta gl. installed new clutch cable. want to bleed clutch. cant find bleeder...i am feeling stupid! is it possible i dont have hydraulic clutch? if you or anyone can help id greatly appreciate it!!! pics would be of great service too...thanks in advance.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

matek said:


> just reagistered...got a 95 jetta gl. installed new clutch cable. want to bleed clutch. cant find bleeder...i am feeling stupid! is it possible i dont have hydraulic clutch? if you or anyone can help id greatly appreciate it!!! pics would be of great service too...thanks in advance.


If you have a GL, you probably have a 2.0, and probably a cable shifted transmission. Open the hood, look in the engine bay in the vicinity of the transmission, and you should see a cable that comes out of the top of the transmission and goes into the firewall. It "should" be for your clutch...


Mike


----------



## matek (Nov 23, 2012)

*thanks...but,*

thanks mike...i just changed the cable. all set there. was told i need to bleed clutch. cant find bleed screw. wheres the slave cylinder? btw. it is 2.0. is it hydraulic clutch?


----------

